# CBT Mood Diaries



## katelyn (Jul 11, 2006)

I have been doing CBT for a while now by working through some books, such as Overcoming Social Anxiety by Gillian Butler and the Feeling Good Handbook by David Burns. I'm trying to fill in the mood diaries regularly but I wondered some things about the best way to do this.

I usually fill in the diaries quite rarely, usually just before an event which I am afraid of, and I'm not seeing much progress because I think I'm not doing enough. So I wondered if it's normal to carry it around everywhere and make an entry every time I get a negative thought? Or would this be too much? Also, do you find that the exercises are just as effective when done on a computer as when they are handwritten?

I have an extremely busy life and I'm struggling to fit the CBT exercises into each day, even though it is very important to me. So I'd appreciate anyone's thoughts on how often to do them, especially the mood diaries.


----------

